# Minutes of the Sessions of the Westminster Assembly of Divines



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2007)

The _Minutes of the sessions of the Westminster Assembly of Divines_ (1874), ed. by A.F. Mitchell (1822-1899) and J.P. Struthers (d. 1915) are available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2007)

Here is an 1876 article on the edition of Mitchell and Struthers. 

Here is an introduction to the ongoing work of Dr. Chad Van Dixhoorn and team to publish the complete minutes.


----------



## KMK (May 1, 2007)

3 years worth of minutes?


----------

